# Pepper



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

Here's my Pepper


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

He's very pretty and VERY red.lol His name fits him well!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

He looks like a Red Hot Chili Pepper


----------



## SterlingX123 (Feb 13, 2010)

Beautiful! He looks just like my betta Sterling.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

nice red veiltail!


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

He's a cute betta.


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

I love the Red Hot Chili Peppers!!! 
And I love this fish.


----------

